# Diet for mass



## kristian2161 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a diet to put on alot of size! Does anybody have any ideas on how I would go about that?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 7, 2010)

Eat. Up your calories +500-1000 of your maintenance level.

Wait. Are you on cycle?


----------



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html


----------



## Arra (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh good, ojo told me I can have meat, must mean I can stop my vegan ways.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jul 12, 2010)

Take your bodyweight x 20 and start there. That will give you a ballpark of how many calories you need to start gaining size.

Also, start eating 6 meals a day. Personally I use a 30/40/30 macronutrient ratio of protein/carbs/fat. You'll want to use something similar.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html




 Read it, Learn it, Live it


----------



## Phineas (Jul 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html


----------



## Arra (Jul 12, 2010)

ojojo88 said:


> pls make me to understand what you are saying


nou.


----------

